# "Do not pay bribe" rather inform CBI



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, one such advertisement came in today's newspaper (TOI)

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Bribe.png

Original Adv. here

Source: TOI, 3rd November, 2009. Section: Times Global (At the below, right most corner)


So, how many of you r going to use it?
And don't ever complain that you can't do anything against corruption.

*epaper.timesofindia.com/Default/Scripting/AdPrimView.asp?BaseHref=TOIM/2009/11/03/20/Img/Ad0201000.png


----------



## amol48 (Nov 3, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Yes, one such advertisement came in today's newspaper (TOI)
> 
> *i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Bribe.png
> 
> ...





But where do I inform about corruption IN the CBI office? 

This is nothing but a bull$hit crap. My dad once had wasted full 3 months doing rounds of the CBI office protesting against a corrupt PMC officer and all he got after that was a letter from CBI saying 'We thank you for doing your bit for the public and will try our best to take action'. It's been more than a year now and nothing has happened to him. Oh wait something DID happen. He got a promotion!!!


----------



## Ecko (Nov 3, 2009)

^^LoL Atleast UR Dad Had A Vision To Make Things Better
U really Cant Give Up ....!!!
Either U Die Like A Hero Or Live Long Enough TO be A Vilian


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 3, 2009)

Long ago I received sms in my mobile about same things.There were few numbers to contact.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 3, 2009)

ya mee to have received SMS also their was a website address
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
CBI Site
*www.cbi.gov.in/default.php

Anti Corruption Bureau Site (Maharashtra)
*acbmaharashtra.org/


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 4, 2009)

Sometimes you have to waste a time doing the rounds of Babu's offices.


----------

